# 24P and 1080P the same? Bluray Playback



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok,
When I was playing a BluRay, "The Terminator", all I saw on the Time-Warner HD DVR front panel, the format was set to 1080i, (there is no 1080p setting) and on the Sony BluRay player, the 24P was displayed, and I waited until the main movie started to see if I could see somehow, somewhere, see the 1080P, will I see this, or is seeing the 24P when playing a BD the same as 1080P? I've checked all my connections. The Samsung screen settings were 16:9 aspect. I thought all Blurays were 1080P/24P. Is there anyway to check to see if this Sony350 is playing back BluRays at 1080p?


SONY BDP-350
YAMAHA RX-V665 7.1 AVR
TIME WARNER HD/DVR DCH3416 (MOTOROLA)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

1080p/24 is the format that movies are best played back as. The 24 is the frames per second matching film that is shot at 24 frames per second. Television shows are not normally filmed 24fps.
1080i or 720p wont be 24fps so if your display does not support 1080p/24 you wont be able to use that feature.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... let me give it a shot and hopefully someone will correct me where necessary 

1080p:
1080 is the number of vertical lines of resolution that are displayed
p is for progressive scanning, meaning all 1080 lines are displayed at the same time.

24p:
24 means 24 frames per second
p is again for progressive scanning

All Blu-ray discs support 24p with native timing but, not all displays are capable of 24p. So you'd need a display that supports 1080p/24p.
TV broadcasts are 60Hz, basically 60 frames per second. This is where your 3:2 pull down comes in as 60 is not evenly divisible by 24.... ok now I'm starting to get a little shakey  
This 3:2 pulldown is accomplished by taking each frame and splitting it into two fields. Every other frame has one of its fields copied making three fields. Then these fields are played back in this 2-3-2-3-2-3-2-3-2-3 pattern. This helps you to view 24 fps content that is broadcast at 60Hz smoothly, somewhat maintaining the look of 24 fps film.
1080p/24p material played on equipment that supports it maintains that film like quality.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> Ok,
> I thought all Blurays were 1080P/24P. Is there anyway to check to see if this Sony350 is playing back BluRays at 1080p?


Hmmm...not sure on this. What would HD content filmed with a digital HD camera be? I would not think it to be 24p, as I understand it recording is 29.97 frames/second, interlaced, all the time as opposed to film.

I know my Panasonic shows when a DVD is up-converted to 1080p/24p, not sure how to verify a Blu-ray is being played back at 1080p/24p ?:dontknow:?:scratch:?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Camcorders and Television programs are not shot 24 fps, Only movies and some HD shows shot using film not cameras.


----------

